# Piedmont



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone have any recent news on Piedmont have a few friends that are heading down Sunday and want to take there boat out, I thought I might do the same, if I have time, anyone know anything about the boat docks? Any info on the lake would be great haven't been there in years thanks


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

They are doing a complete do over at the marina. New ramp, sea walls, parking lot. I am pretty sure that you can not put a boat in there. They are just starting to put the docks in. The last I heard, they could not put any in because the water was too low. They are stuck in the mud by the camp ground. You can put in at Reynolds rd. Last Sat. the water was down 30 inches yet, 46 degrees. With all of this rain, the lake will come up but be very muddy on that end. Piedmont is way behind this year, but it will be nicer. Chopper


----------



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay thanks that's what I figured. Maybe I'll go up at a later date, and continue to work on the race car! Lol


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I was on Piedmont on Monday for about 6-hours and got blanked. I wasn't even marking any fish on my Humminbird unit. It was strange. 
And when I went into some of the shallow areas in the afternoon on Monday. It looked like the lake was undergoing a turnover of some sort. Big globs of bottom goo was floating on top. I typically don't see this until Summertime/Fall. 
I did the rip-rap thing, the shallow thing, the point thing, the deep water thing. Well, you get the picture. Didn't get bit.

But it's a matter of timing on that awesome lake.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Our first club tournament was last Sat. Only 5 bass caught from the entire club. I could not find a thing. My report would look just like yours. I tryed everything, everywhere. I never marked a fish. Need a little heat.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

chopper said:


> Our first club tournament was last Sat. Only 5 bass caught from the entire club. I could not find a thing. My report would look just like yours. I tryed everything, everywhere. I never marked a fish. Need a little heat.


There were 34-boats with 67-bass anglers at Burr Oak last Sunday and only 12-bass were caught. I don't fish tournaments. But I know how a day like that feels.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> I was on Piedmont on Monday for about 6-hours and got blanked. I wasn't even marking any fish on my Humminbird unit. It was strange.
> And when I went into some of the shallow areas in the afternoon on Monday. It looked like the lake was undergoing a turnover of some sort. Big globs of bottom goo was floating on top. I typically don't see this until Summertime/Fall.
> I did the rip-rap thing, the shallow thing, the point thing, the deep water thing. Well, you get the picture. Didn't get bit.
> 
> But it's a matter of timing on that awesome lake.


I talked to a friend who was there the first of the week. He was Muskie trolling and he never contacted a fish. He said the water was still low and the ramp work at the Marina had kept the lake from being up to par. He said the lake did not look good.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you use the marina ramp or just reynolds road?


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Can you use the marina ramp or just reynolds road?


No. Marina ramp work is not complete and may be awhile with all they have to do. Reynolds is open.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you


----------

